# Fender dents and dings repaired in the san jose area.....



## SJ_BIKER (May 30, 2013)

*Fender Rolling Expert*** dents and dings repaired in the san jose area.....*

I have a fender roller tool....i can get rid of most dings and dents out of balloon, stingray, middle weight fenders...if original paint is not too far gone...I can repair them without harming the paint.....i can roll chrome fenders if the finish is not yet flaking...or for complete resto work....call for more info either which way you want to go...... rates are reasonable=5.00 Per 15 minutes of labor... I can roll them on the spot...or feel free to ship/or drop them off at the work shop too.  call/text me at 408 665 9638 or email me at sj_biker@hotmail.com im located in Gilroy CA


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 30, 2013)

I wish I had known 2 days ago. I went by the house and now I'm headed for Lathrop. Too late to go back and grab my fenders.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 14, 2013)

Hmm, I have a project that may need your services in the future. It is a peaker CWC fender that has a really bad dent in it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 14, 2013)

*hmmm*

Unfortunately I don't have that particular die to do peaked fenders....yet...I'm sure some one out here in this great site has what you need for the time being


----------



## Sean (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't suppose that Panther came out of Livermore did it?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 26, 2013)

*...*



Sean said:


> I don't suppose that Panther came out of Livermore did it?



no it came from the midwest


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 31, 2014)

*still rolling fenders*

Sj_biker@hotmail.com


----------

